# TV has sound but no picture - help



## jbolt128 (Dec 28, 2010)

Make: Mitsubishi

Model: WD-60735

DLP - High-Definition Television

Purchased TV in 2007, On December 22, 2010 I had to replace the lamp with a new one that I ordered from Mitsubishi. After replacing the lamp the television worked great.

Today, December 28 (six days later), I turn the television on and what I get is sound but a black screen. This last for approx. 30 seconds then the television shuts off. Turn television back on still sound but no picture, then approx. 30 seconds later the television shuts off, this time with the red lamp light on. 

I check connections then try it again, same results as above.

I press system reset, try again, same results.

I wait an hour, take out the lamp, inspect it, see nothing wrong, replace it, try again, same results.

I cannot figure out what is going on. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------

